# Yu-Gi-Oh! Duel Dash [Kuriboh Racing]



## Linkofone (Jul 12, 2014)

Ticket Information







Fuck yeah!



> From an outsider?s perspective, it looks to be somewhat similar in concept to Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D?s Wheelie Breakers, where you race and use Yu-Gi-Oh! cards to affect the outcome of the race. The main difference is that this game uses the X-Box Kinect, so you guide your Kuriboh with your own body.
> 
> It can only be seen at the North American World Championship Qualifier, which is currently underway as of this article, but maybe it will see an eventual widespread release. I do hope they update the graphics on the Kuribohs before then?


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 12, 2014)

LittleKuriboh? wtf?
A Yu-Gi-Oh spinoff like that was hell of unexpected 


Why the images don't show for me, are they region locked too?

EDIT: It's for Kinect?


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 12, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> LittleKuriboh? wtf?
> A Yu-Gi-Oh spinoff like that was hell of unexpected
> 
> 
> Why the images don't show for me, are they region locked too?



IKR?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 12, 2014)

> X-Box Kinect



why      .


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 12, 2014)

Well it got ruined when kinect was mentioned.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 13, 2014)

People are saying that Xone's Kinect is better ... but I don't know ...


----------



## Monna (Jul 13, 2014)

Would have been cute if it wasn't for kinect.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 13, 2014)

Given that this was shown at Yu-Gi-Oh! Nationals 2014, it may take a while until it is released to the public.


----------



## CA182 (Jul 14, 2014)

Man the perfect game to stick to the 3ds.



But kinect ruins it all.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 14, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> People are saying that Xone's Kinect is better ... but I don't know ...



Rarely it is better,


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 14, 2014)

Ok. 

10char


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 24, 2014)

A bit of news I guess



> Konami has confirmed they have no plans to put Duel Dash on the market for sale and as of now will only show it at conventions.



I guess they needed to test it a bit more.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 24, 2014)

Well it shows they're working on it.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 24, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Well it shows they're working on it.



Hopefully. 

I expect them to actually create Kuribohs in the year 2016.


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 24, 2014)

At this point they should just create real Kuribohs


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 24, 2014)

Imagine riding a Kuriboh to work.


----------

